# Newbie going to Mexico/Belize, HELP PLEASE



## Feiyro (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, im a catfisherman and im going to Belize for a whole week. I dont know much about fly fishing at all but it sounds like fun and tarpon and bonefish seem to be abundant out there. I am wonder what i should buy to take out there with me below 75$ I just need a rod and reel, but the thing is i dont really know what size the fish will be since all the pictures ive seen and sites ive looked at have had fish from 1-10lbs caught on a fly reel. Would anyone point me in the direction of what to get for a beginner that has never fly fished (ive practiced with my father on land and know some basics) and has no idea what # range the fish will be? I have no idea of what the sensitivity should be of the pole and im afraid it will break if i get something ( I just find a pole thats rock hard for catting only  ) Any help at all would be VERY appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i fished for tarpon and bonefish there out of san pedro on ambergris caye---there was one place to buy a few (very few) things for spinning gear but not fly fishing gear----my suggestion would be to go out for a day with one of the local guides (about $200 per day) to get an idea on what to do and where----there were literally tons of bonefish there and a few small tarpon---we flyfished with a 7 weight flyrod for the bones and an 11 weight for the tarpon but the bonefish can be easily taken with spinning gear in about the size that we would use for walleye or bass around here---6 or 8# quality line would work fine for tossing a few shrimp around---im sure they would take you out to the reef for snapper and barracuda but youll need some heavier tackle---if you are going to ambergris caye--pm me and ill give you a couple charter guy names


----------



## ethan-a-thon (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I must say Feiyro I'm jealous. But beware, saltwater fly fishing can be a lot different than freshwater. The gear is bigger and so are the flies. Wear a big wide brimmed hat and sunglasses. 

The guy that gave me my first fly casting lesson said on his first saltwater trip, he made his first cast, and the fly came right back into his lip. It went in his bottom lip and came out his mouth, how is that for a welcome to the game! This was his first cast on his first trip to the Bahamas...after that it was a breeze 

I'd say if you haven't spent much time fly fishing you would be better off going with a bait set-up and a guide that knows his stuff.

I went out in Islmarada FLA with a guide before I could fly cast at all, and I wanted him to teach me right there. But he said if you aren't good at fly casting, hunting bone fish and tarpon won't be much fun with a fly rod. So we went with spining tackle, and had a blast. Never regret it. Now that I've spent a serious amount with my fly tackle on my home water I feel like I "MIGHT" be able to do some saltwater fishing...but big tarpon flies on a 10 wt rod is a whole different story than wolly buggers and panfish on a 5 wt...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i would go with a 8 weight but just go out and throw some wolly buggers you will hookonall kind of things use 6-8 tippit line and you might just find some snapper baracuda bone fih i think you will have your hands full with a tarppin but it would be fun by some cheep popers and you will hook on to some weird fish but this is not going for a direct fish but it is fun


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll second Ethan's advice. 

We went to Belize for our honeymoon few years ago, and we had some windy days. It made spotting fish and casting next to impossible. Then we went into the lee-ward part of the island, and you couldn't get within seventy feet of the bonefish they were so spooky. In two days of heavy fishing, I only hooked into one barracuda. OUr last morning when we were packed up and getting on the boat to depart things calmed down a bit, and we could finally see the bonefish cruising the beach (of course I couldn't get to my gear at that point). If I had to do it all over again, I'd definitely pack both spinning gear and fly gear, and if I could only bring one outfit, it would be the spinning one. Of course, you could hire a guide as well.

Don't forget the snorkeling equipment (this was the best part of our trip). We took a kayak from the resort every day and paddled out to the reef. There are buoys you can tie up to. Heck, if it hadn't been so windy, I think you could fish the inside of the reef as well.


----------



## CaptNate (Jul 19, 2006)

In all seriousness, I wouldn't try flyfishing if you've never really flyfished before, let alone trying it in salt for the first time.

If you are new to saltwater flyfishing, I suggest TONS of practice before you start trying to cast to fish anywhere. Most saltwater inshore species will humble you with a flyrod, bonefish can and will make you look silly.

If you can't double haul and throw a minimum of 70-80'...then you might want to consider taking a spin rod if you actually want to catch fish. Be forewarned, saltwater flyfishing involves VERY few false casts, and ability to shoot line quickly and far. If you are making more than two-three false casts to get line out to 80'...well then you're not gonna have much of a chance. 

Good salt fly line will cost about what your limit is. A WF shooting line that's made for tropical conditions is a must. 

Bonefish in Belize are on the small side. A 7-8wt will be fine, provided you have a reel that holds at least 200 yards of backing and line. They are going to run more than anything, and that's where a good drag will help. Tarpon will require a 10-11-12wt depending on their size and wind speed.

Bonefish flies are small, similar to freshwater trout flies. 
Crazy Charlies, Gotchas, Agent Orange, etc. are good all around patterns. But often times you have to have the right color and pattern or they won't be interested. 

Tarpon flies are in a whole other league.

If all else fails...take a shrimp, put it on the fly, lay it out in front of you, walk backwards for 100' and wait for something to come eat it.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

CaptNate said:


> If all else fails...take a shrimp, put it on the fly, lay it out in front of you, walk backwards for 100' and wait for something to come eat it.


ROFL. I should have tried that.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

CaptNate said:


> In all seriousness, I wouldn't try flyfishing if you've never really flyfished before, let alone trying it in salt for the first time.
> 
> If you are new to saltwater flyfishing, I suggest TONS of practice before you start trying to cast to fish anywhere. Most saltwater inshore species will humble you with a flyrod, bonefish can and will make you look silly.


i wholeheartedly agree---im taking my son and daughter to the keys for tarpon in may with the idea that they will throw some meat or plugs at them and if we get lucky they can be humbled to a few fish with a fly rod---i will look silly with a fly rod the rest of the time


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

Great advice by everyone above although I was given advice on this subject that has greatly helped me learn to fly fish for several species. For every species and situation there is going to be a first time with major confusion and adjustment that might last an hour or several days. If you have the time to fish for more than one day and/or several places I suggest doing all of the research you can and hire a guide as soon as possible (some hotels even provide casting lessons that are helpful) and taking an 8wt. I know if I took a spinning rod and fly rod I will definately become frustated with the fly rod immediately and switch to the spinning rod. It is like taking your old pair of skis with you if you are learning to snowboard. If you have the time and this may be a recurrent trip I would take the fly rod. If you may not have tons of time to fish and you don't forsee returning any time in the next couple of years a spinning rod would probably be best.


----------



## CaptNate (Jul 19, 2006)

ledslinger said:


> i wholeheartedly agree---im taking my son and daughter to the keys for tarpon in may with the idea that they will throw some meat or plugs at them and if we get lucky they can be humbled to a few fish with a fly rod---i will look silly with a fly rod the rest of the time


Throw live bait at them.

It takes a while to learn how to fish for tarpon with artificials and flies.
Usually it's a very subtle presentation, w/o much movement.

You'll have a much better experience putting bait out in front of the strings (otherwise called schools) or free-lining bait around the bridges/cuts/channels.


----------

